# طلب مشروع اكمال الدراسة في الالكترونيك الصناعية



## عبدالرحيم خليج (14 سبتمبر 2008)

الرجاء مساعدتي بتلبية طلبي هاذا المتمثل في مشروع نهاية الدراسة شعبة الكترونيك صناعية مستوى تقني سامي وان امكن ان تكون بالغة الفرنسية لاني ادرس بالجزائر ارجو تلبية هذا الطلب لاني باشد الحاجة اليه في اسرع وقت


----------

